# Sno way fuse blowing



## yossarian (Jan 18, 2015)

Most of our equipment is Fisher, so excuse my ignorance about our one sno way plow.

Out of the blue a couple days ago, I got in the sno way truck and the controller (an older one, like this: http://www.heavyhaulertrailers.com/store/image.aspx?src=740_HAND HELD CONTROLLER 011.jpg&Size=1200) lit up like normal after I punched in the code. When I hit the button to raise the plow, though, it died. The inline fuse had blown. I replaced the fuse and tried again with the same result. I tried swapping the coils, figuring that it could be a bad coil - same result.

So I figured my "brain" was fried and was looking to buy a replacement when I found a whole new plow unit with brain and pump and all for not much more than the cost of replacing the brain. I went to check it out and brought my controller to test it out (the guy didn't have a controller, just the plow). Plugged it in and the controller lit up like normal after punching in the code, but, you guessed it, as soon as I hit a button the inline fuse fried.

Question is - is it possible that my controller is doing something that fries the fuses? Do I just need a new controller?


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

yossarian;1930846 said:


> Most of our equipment is Fisher, so excuse my ignorance about our one sno way plow.
> 
> Out of the blue a couple days ago, I got in the sno way truck and the controller (an older one, like this: http://www.heavyhaulertrailers.com/store/image.aspx?src=740_HAND HELD CONTROLLER 011.jpg&Size=1200) lit up like normal after I punched in the code. When I hit the button to raise the plow, though, it died. The inline fuse had blown. I replaced the fuse and tried again with the same result. I tried swapping the coils, figuring that it could be a bad coil - same result.
> 
> ...


We owned the same exact plow and controller for a while. We had issues with it working some times then just completely freezing up during plowing. We did end up replacing the controller with a new one and the plow worked great after that so that's what I would do first


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Could be each plow is having the same issue. Rarely is there something in the transmitter that is causing the overload. The transmitter operates on a 5 volt signal so they really don't have the power draw. Is it blowing the 10 amp main fuse or the 3 amp harness fuse?

corrosion between the coils and valves create too great a power draw. What color are your coils, red. black, blue, mixed? If they are all black, what is the operational wattage of the coils, they are marked 16 watt, 24 watt, etc.


----------



## yossarian (Jan 18, 2015)

It's the 10 amp main fuse. That was my thought as well, and it's why I asked. Generally, if the only constant between two problems is the controller, it'd have to be the controller that was bad, but that just doesn't make sense.

The coils are red on both plows.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Have you janked the coils to see if they have a bunch of corrosion between the coil and valve?

Try removing the brown wire from the 12 volt motor solenoid and see what happens.


----------

